# Just installed new fog light bulbs



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

After doing the Silverstar thing last month. I wanted to upgrade the fog light bulbs too. I got this idea from another board. I put in Nokya Arctic Yellow H11 bulbs. Here's a pic. The pic doesn't give it justice but it makes a big difference when I use them.









Here's a link from where I got them from.
link


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I was considering these bulbs as well, they say 55W but shine like 80W, did you notice that much of a difference? I like the thought of the yellow beam, back in the day, all fog lights were yellow and driving lights were white, but all OEM "Fog Lights" now-a-days are white, what caused the change?

The yellow really fits my needs better as I only use them in inclement weather, i.e. heavy snow, rain and/or fog!

Those look great! :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I just did a search by Google for the Nokya Arctic Yellow H11 55W Light Bulbs and found another company (automotivelightingusa.com) who has Nokya Hyper Yellow H11 55W Light Bulbs for 27.95 shipped. They are rated the same as the Artic Yellow in wattage (55W = 80W). Does anyone know that the difference is between these bulbs? Is one more yellow than the other?

I may try the Hyper Yellow and then post a pic to see if there is any noticable difference!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I e-mailed several different vendors and asked the difference between the Artic Yellow and Hyper Yellow Nokya Bulbs. I finally had one respond and he said there was no difference! According to the e-mail the only yellow bulb Nokya sells is the Hyper Yellow, but he said they are often referred to as the Artic Yellow! So, just curious, iefronty, what your bulbs said on the package?

Still waiting to hear back from some other vendors, I also asked if there were any coupons available for use on their web sites, I'll let y'all know what (if anything) I find out.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

nice, i think i may consider these  i'm lookin to get a little more light output from the truck for nighttime driving... anything to help see the animals around here is good in my book!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> nice, i think i may consider these  i'm lookin to get a little more light output from the truck for nighttime driving... anything to help see the animals around here is good in my book!


Check out www.eversetic.com, they have them for $19.99 with $1.98 shipping, so $21.97 delivered is not a bad price! I ordered a set today, hopefully they'll be here by this weekend, being as they are only one state away!


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I e-mailed several different vendors and asked the difference between the Artic Yellow and Hyper Yellow Nokya Bulbs. I finally had one respond and he said there was no difference! According to the e-mail the only yellow bulb Nokya sells is the Hyper Yellow, but he said they are often referred to as the Artic Yellow! So, just curious, iefronty, what your bulbs said on the package?
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from some other vendors, I also asked if there were any coupons available for use on their web sites, I'll let y'all know what (if anything) I find out.


Sorry for the slow response, but it says Hyper Yellow on the package. So they are both the same.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> nice, i think i may consider these  i'm lookin to get a little more light output from the truck for nighttime driving... anything to help see the animals around here is good in my book!


After installing the bulbs, I took it for a little spin and it was a noticeable difference from the stock white bulbs. Also the color is pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

iefronty said:


> Sorry for the slow response, but it says Hyper Yellow on the package. So they are both the same.


Thanks! I guess he was right then. I wasn't sure if maybe the Artic Yellow was the latest model and the Hyper Yellow the last years model, or vice versa!

I'm looking forward to some fog lamps that will help visability and make me more visable at the same time! This could be a timely purchase being as we're expected to get snow for the next couple of days!


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

Are they easy to change? Do you just remove a couple screws in the tire well and pull it back and replace them? I was thinking about doing this to!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Echelon said:


> Are they easy to change? Do you just remove a couple screws in the tire well and pull it back and replace them? I was thinking about doing this to!


Ha, you made me go look! It appears you just remove the electrical connection and give them a 1/4 turn to pop out the old and them reverse the process for the new. They are very easy to get at through the front fender opening.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

i am going go with some some that match my new silverstars. I had these in my audi and matched my hids perfect so I think they will look good with the silverstars

http://www.hoen-usa.com/fog.htm


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> i am going go with some some that match my new silverstars. I had these in my audi and matched my hids perfect so I think they will look good with the silverstars
> 
> http://www.hoen-usa.com/fog.htm


Keep me updated...I would like to see a picture of them!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> i am going go with some some that match my new silverstars. I had these in my audi and matched my hids perfect so I think they will look good with the silverstars
> 
> http://www.hoen-usa.com/fog.htm


I was thinking of purchasing a set of the Artic White bulbs for the summer and swap them for the Hyper Yellow during the winter. The Artic White bulbs are the same price (21.97 shipped) as the Hyper Yellow and look like they would match the color of the Silver Stars as well.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I ordered a set of the Nokya Hyper Yellow H11 bulbs (same thing as the Artic Yellow), they arrived today and when I tried to install them, the passengerside bulb was so loose it rattled! It's like there is a good 1-2mm difference in the space between the little metal tabs and the rubber grommet on one bulb from the other. So, they're going back. Not sure yet if I'm going to try another set or if I may attempt a different brand. But, I was looking forward to some yellow lights and ended up disappointed! :thumbdwn:


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I ordered a set of the Nokya Hyper Yellow H11 bulbs (same thing as the Artic Yellow), they arrived today and when I tried to install them, the passengerside bulb was so loose it rattled! It's like there is a good 1-2mm difference in the space between the little metal tabs and the rubber grommet on one bulb from the other. So, they're going back. Not sure yet if I'm going to try another set or if I may attempt a different brand. But, I was looking forward to some yellow lights and ended up disappointed! :thumbdwn:


I wonder if these are any better? http://www.automotivelightingusa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_22&products_id=986

I can't seem to find any yellow or amber h11 from one of the majors like Sylvania, Philips, etc...


----------

